# IndyFab CJSE with SR11



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

New Bike. Fun stuff.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3219565518/" title="P1030161 by rlchriss2008, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3434/3219565518_345777ce08.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="P1030161" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3218715749/" title="P1030165 by rlchriss2008, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3481/3218715749_22bf105362.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="P1030165" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3219570354/" title="P1030174 by rlchriss2008, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3309/3219570354_c146d6b756.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="P1030174" /></a>

More here: https://youremissingthepoint.wordpress.com/

A little tweaking and it's ready to ride.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Looks great! What fork do you have? Where did you get those copper spacers?


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

*Edge 2.0*



AFS said:


> Looks great! What fork do you have? Where did you get those copper spacers?


Thanks. It's the Edge 2.0 fork that IF stocks with the frame. Spaders are pink Chris King - got'em from Universal Cycles.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice ride. I've got one also. I prefer it over my Orbea Opal. Just a classic look and feel.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I like the new downtube sticker.
Never of fan of the blocks. Very classy.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

pigpen said:


> I like the new downtube sticker.
> Never of fan of the blocks. Very classy.



I agree. I always thought the blocks took away from the looks. Classy, modern ride.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

hmmm... let me start with the good part of my personal review. the frameset is drop dead gorgeous! :thumbsup: 

frame and fork are from high-end producers, people can't wait to get products of these manufacturers. in contrast, the ritchey components you chose for your build are the complete opposite. yes, they are top quality. but they simply are nothing special, just mainstream.  then, why did you go for a white stem? just because of that little bit of white in the frame? black would have been the nicer option - just for the stem. white saddle and bar tape match the paint job perfectly.

i have to admit though that looking at another picture (much better lighting situation) makes my opinion turn a bit more in your favor:










but i would still prefer another producer's (black) stem, bar and seatpost. 3t, probably.

anyway, this statement only reflects my personal opinion. the most important thing is that YOU love the build. enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Cool. It was fun building up this bike and researching every single piece. I've always had a healthy appreciation for Ritchey products. One of those big, little companies with an actual face behind the brand that makes cool stuff and supports the local racing community. 

Where is that 3T stuff from anyway. I've seen it on every other pro bike lately. 

Best.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Contrary to Daddy YoYo's post, I think the component mix works. Its a boutique frame with a great build. In fact, I have the same bike but in harlequin paint, campy record 10 and steel fork. Thinking about getting the edge fork. Nice work. IF makes a great riding frame.


----------

